# Nikon D90 water birds



## lvcrtrs (Jun 5, 2009)

Just some shots of birds on the water


1. Mallards? F8, 1/320, 200, 105mm, Pattern meter, Shutter Pr.







2. Swan with reflection F11, 1/320, 200, 105mm, Pattern meter, Shutter Pr.






3. Swan cropped F11, 1/320, 200, 105mm, Pattern meter, Shutter Pr.






4. Swan - I thought the shadows on th back were distracting but figured that much PS work would show so I left it alone.
F11, 1/320, 200, 105mm, Pattern meter, Shutter Pr.






5. Goose F9, 1/250, 200, 90mm, Spot meter, Shutter Pr.





6. Goose F6.3, 1/320, 200, 105, Pattern meter, Shutter Pr.


----------



## paulk_68 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice shots. That is a very interesting mallard(mix?) on the right side of the first image.


----------



## lvcrtrs (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you, the swan was really challenging because his eye is so dark in his dark mask.  I had to go in a lighten them up to seem them well.  I love the ducks because they are so colorful.


----------



## BeyondMegapixels (Jun 8, 2009)

I thought that you may be interested in a blog post that we recently did on Wildlife Wildlife 101 | Beyond Megapixels

Its worth checking out!


----------



## lvcrtrs (Jun 8, 2009)

That's great! I love put pressure on wounds . Thanks for the link.


----------

